# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  recommendation - best bathroom waterproofing system - movement joints

## debunk

Hi - Im after recommendations please as to the best bathroom waterproofing system for: shower over bath,cement flooran old double brick house on highly reactive clay soils.  Movement and cracks are par for the course for old houses in this town. 
I've installed a 6mm supported gap in the villaboard where there was a crack in the bricks underneath (corner of a window) - which I'll treat as a movement joint .  
Will use a bondbreaking tape on the movement joint, and silicone everywhere else as a bondbreaker.   
Looking for the 'best' waterproofing system for this job - the front runners appear to be Ardex, Davco K10 and Crommelin (and Betta??)......are all waterproofing systems equal?  
thanks

----------


## wspivak

Hi debunk, 
What you should look out for is the waterproofing membrane should be tested by CSIRO (or similar) to be AS4858 compliant.  A class III membrane (over 300% elasticity) would be ideal for what you're doing. 
However, end of the day the system you're using is important and following the manufacturers instructions is vital as often times people will use a good membrane but fail to adhere to the instructions on how to install it. 
I would recommend the Gripset range (Gripset Betta is the retail system available in many hardware stores) as it incorporates a butyl rubber tape which is both a bond breaker and reinforcing system in one capable of absorbing a great deal of potential movement in areas prone to such. 
If you're interested in the Gripset trade range, you'll need the following: 
Gripset 38FC (waterproofing membrane)
Gripset GP Primer
Gripset Elastoproof B10/B50 tape
Gripset Butyl Square (if needed for going over leak control flange interfaces)
Gripset Collars (for use around tap & shower head penetrations) 
Best of luck!

----------


## METRIX

> Hi debunk, 
> What you should look out for is the waterproofing membrane should be tested by CSIRO (or similar) to be AS4858 compliant.  A class III membrane (over 300% elasticity) would be ideal for what you're doing. 
> However, end of the day the system you're using is important and following the manufacturers instructions is vital as often times people will use a good membrane but fail to adhere to the instructions on how to install it. 
> I would recommend the Gripset range (Gripset Betta is the retail system available in many hardware stores) as it incorporates a butyl rubber tape which is both a bond breaker and reinforcing system in one capable of absorbing a great deal of potential movement in areas prone to such. 
> If you're interested in the Gripset trade range, you'll need the following: 
> Gripset 38FC (waterproofing membrane)
> Gripset GP Primer
> Gripset Elastoproof B10/B50 tape
> Gripset Butyl Square (if needed for going over leak control flange interfaces)
> ...

  Finally someone on here that knows what they are taking about when it comes to waterproofing  
I have been using the gripset tapes for years, 100% leak roof if installed correctly,  
I wouldn't use any other system

----------


## debunk

hi and thanks to both of you for your recommendation.   Davco K10 appears most popular here in this town, so it's good to know Gripset Betta is actually a better product for movable structures....... :Wink 1:  
I've just been trying to find the Gripset range in my local stores here, and the complete range is not stocked.  They have the tape and collars, but not the 38FC or the GP Primer.  wspivak -  do you know if the collars and tape can be used with other WP products?  I can check with their technical team.........

----------


## METRIX

> hi and thanks to both of you for your recommendation.  It's funny, here where I am Gripset Betta would be around number 4 on that list, most people here use Davco K10.  I've already used Betta Bitumen to coat H3 sleepers (outdoors) and was impressed - easy to use and clean up, good results 
> I'll look into that set of products you've mentioned wspivak

  They probably use K10 because they get it from Bunnings, I have used it on plenty of bathrooms and like it, same as Cromellin membrane.
Irrespective of the membrane used, I always use the gripset tape and preformed corners as explained above, you can purchase them from a waterproofing shop or Bunnings.

----------


## debunk

yeah, funny what you say about K10.  Bet the sales reps offer hefty kickbacks for being featured at Bunnings.....
OK, that's what I wanted to know about compatibility of the Gripset tapes with other WPM products - I can only find the gripset tapes here, not the rest of the system

----------


## METRIX

Look in the tiling section as well as the glue section they put them in two locations depending on the store.  https://www.bunnings.com.au/waterpro...betta_p0960174

----------


## phild01

> Irrespective of the membrane used, I always use the gripset tape and preformed corners as explained above, you can purchase them from a waterproofing shop or Bunnings.

   :What he said:

----------

